# Drinking from the toilet???



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, Tysen doesn't drink from it. Doesn't seem to be scared of it, just acts like it doesn't even exist!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine both would.. but I keep the bathroom door closed and toilet seat is always down!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

It's so gross, but they do it. I try to keep them as clean as possible.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The boys are not big toilet drinkers but since this is an all male household the lid is never down. I keep three dog water dishes down for two dogs so those get the most use.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I would do my best to stop it.. Mine do not even try. They will watch it while flushing.. and once Rusty dropped his tennis ball into it while the water was swirling! :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine do. I keep it clean and always have water bowls available but they seem to prefer the very cold water after a flush! 
They saw another dog do it long ago when we visited and ever since....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Daisy might have drank out of the toilet once in her life, I can't really remember. It's just never been a big deal, no interest. But I'd much rather she drank out of the toilet than some of the swamp water she's been in :


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

I've got to keep the toilet lid's down for more than one reason. Drinking out of the toilet :yuck: is one thing. But, placing front paws in the toilet and digging makes for one heck of a mess.:doh: I have to keep the down stairs bathroom door closed because the thrill of running around with a roll of toilet paper and shredding it delights the pup.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*mine both like the toilet*

I clean both toilets every other day and i extra flush both before work


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I find every time my two drink from the toilet (for some reason the boys have been leaving the lids up recently) my two get UTI's.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to laugh because it reminded me of my Beau. Two years ago when he had bloat surgery he was on a regulated amount of water each day. It was hard but I hung tough and one night I wouldnt give him anymore before bed and he went into the bathroom and drank from the toilet. I guess he found his own way around the rules. After that I had to keep the bathroom doors closed. He was not happy when I busted him. Actually pouted for hours.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Fenway drinks from the toilet at every opportunity. Bleah!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sophia will try to drink from the toilet if someone leaves the lid up even if there is water in the water bowl. yuck!!! Luckily none of the others have tried.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a German Shepherd who would actually lift the toilet seat to drink out of it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I had a German Shepherd who would actually lift the toilet seat to drink out of it.



he must have been very thirsty! LOL!

My boys have never had an UTI.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke will also lift the toilet seat to drink out of the toilet. Mine both love toilet water. I don't like that they drink from the toilet. I just keep it clean.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I had a German Shepherd who would actually lift the toilet seat to drink out of it.


My Barkley will OPEN the closed door (we have lever door handles, not the round ones) to the toilet and lift the lid with his snout and drink away. We had to put locks on some of our interior doors to keep him out of some rooms we didn't want him visiting unsupervised, but I refuse to put an outside lock on the toilet door for fear I'd really need to go and would have to go find a key to let myself in! 

Barkley can also defeat a closed doggie door in about 2 seconds. Thankfully he has never been inclined to open the pantry room door--that would be disasterous.

I assume no one is using automatic toilet bowl cleaners and leaving the toilet cover up if their Goldens like to drink from the ceramic bowl.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Since I am the only one whose dogs apparently drink regularly from the t. bowl: No I don't use those type of cleaners, clean regularly and flush several times to give it a good rinse.
I have tried remembering to keep the lid down or door closed, my memory is too bad.
It hasn't bothered them so far. 

It is probably worse that they eat each other's poop. : ) I guess we have very bad manners/habits here at our house.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My cat does-and also likes to drink from the shower floor. 
Brooks (my GR) only drinks from his bowl when inside the house (outside he will drink any water he finds)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have never had a dog do this....... thank goodness......


----------



## cicvet (Mar 20, 2009)

*puppy drinking (what might be) pee*

I have lived with several dogs. none died, or displayed even mild synptoms from ingesting pee-contaminated water. 'fess up, folks (especially guys ('well, i'll crank 'er down next time i'm back'), your beloved buddy knows what your whizz is all about. Point: Whether your pal is a mastiff or a chihuahua, H20 is life. More important than food -- it's life, even if it's partly pee.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus didn't know there was water in there until Lily showed him where it was! And she is a door opener as well. I put down fresh bowls of water daily, but they prefer the potty or the fountain in the backyard.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Both my boys love potty water! It doesn't really bug me too much, I just wish they didn't dribble it everywhere:yuck:. It's gross but I have little ones who I'm lucky remember to flush, I don't push it on putting the lid down too much. lol


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice to know I'm not the only one who does'nt live with a closed lid! I'd be sitting on it in the middle of the night! and running into a closed bathroom door!
We all flush here so that isn't a problem but Gunner dribbles water all over the floor wherever he drinks: kitchen or bathroom!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

After 2 Female dogs that never ever ever even thought about drinking out of the toilet, now we have Bogart the little Toilethead boy:yuck:. He doesn't do it all the time but what amazes me is that he even thought about doing that. My Dani and ZsaZsa never did that. Girls are just alot more dainty,hehehe:bowl:. Boys will be Boys after all, hehehe.
I don't see it as too much trouble, I just hope Bogart isn't going to do that when he is on vacation at my friends house:bowl:. I think she might frown upon that LOL.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

My Toby liked to drink from the bowl while the toilet was flushing but it didn't bother me and it did him no harm. 
I did have to be careful when visiting. and make sure no one had a blo loo thing that hangs on the bowl :yuck:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No toilet drinking here. I think that is because every puppy book warns that a curious, unsupervised little tyke could fall in/ drown, so at the formative stages toilet safety measures are in place around here. By the time they're old enough not to worry, they've been trained no toilet. I've never had a dog try it(?). We do have three huge water bowls.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine love the big bowl (as does the cat).


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine are so weird! They won't drink out of their water bowls at home but at my one daughter's house they drink out of her dog's water bowl. She has the very low water saver toilets so maybe they do it out of necessity! LOL!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Neither Razz or Nyg have expressed any interest in being toilet bowl drinkers. Now, Ollie was a regular toilet boy & we had to keep all bathroom doors closed:doh:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

We keep the lid down. But Caleb is really interested and I have to shoo him away before I can use the toilet. :uhoh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What's really embarrassing is when you have guests over and you can hear the water lapping in the bathroom!!! LOL!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Debles said:


> We all flush here so that isn't a problem but Gunner dribbles water all over the floor wherever he drinks: kitchen or bathroom!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

That's the only problem here too. Hate stepping in it in my socks....


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

no chance. outhouse


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I would care, but they don't want to.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Since there wasn't the: "I would care if they did, but they don't want to" option I voted for, "_Definitely NOT! That is nasty and they know they had better not try it!" _Milly has no desire to drink from the toilet, and I've only ever had one dog that did, and that was a very rare occasion, and a behavior that was not encouraged.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We have a half bath off our bedroom and that is specifically dog water. We don't use that bathroom. At first I didn't want to let my dogs use it but I had an old lab and in the night she would go down to her bucket for a drink, the movement would stimulate her bladder and she would pee all over the basement and come back to bed. We started gating her in our room, offering the half bath and never again had an issue. 

Heck lately Maxine has been so lively, happy, bouncy, I have wondered if she found the fountain of youth? It would make sense why people haven't if drinking toilet water is what you need to do! :

Also I have seen my dogs drink from really skanky puddles, my toilet is a heck of a lot cleaner.


----------



## deanlucy (Apr 11, 2009)

Our Lucy didn't until one day when my son was throwing the ball around; it landed in the toilet and that was how it all started! I use to usually retrieved the ball before she discovered that it landed in the toilet, but my son didn't. A retriever she is!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I did not think Noah noticed the "bowl with the lid" until the other day. Caught him about to take a dive....ewwwwwwww, yuck, blah, gross!

I think the "Oh NOOOOO NOAH ewwwwwwwwwwww" probably scared him away for a few days. I think it was his first time noticing it had water. He prefers fresh tap water, running from the tap would be preference all the time, so a find of cool water in a big bowl must have been "jackpot."

I do my best to not let him drink from it, I’m not so sure about my husband...


----------



## PowderPuff791 (Mar 12, 2009)

We keep the lid down or else the cat will play with the water, get his paws wet and leave paw prints on the seat. 

Duke is interested in the noise, but one thing he does ALL the time, he takes the bath mat/rug out of the bathroom and brings it into the living room and drops it. Never fails, he just doesn't want it in the bathroom for some reason.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Ever since one of my cats took an unexpected swim in the toilet the covers are always down. No opportunity to test this one!


----------



## whitedove (May 10, 2009)

He cant reach at moment..but trys to chew on the wooden toilet seat !!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson does it occasionally, only because he caught the cat doing it first! I keep the toilet super clean an) usually we have the lid down (and the door closed since he just LOVES toilet paper... My cat will not drink water out of her bowl. Only out of the toilet or people's drinking glasses!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

We keep the bathroom doors closed so Molly never had a chance to try! :


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber will sneak a drink now and then when the opportunity exists but we try not to let that happen.
Our bathroom doors have pretty much stayed closed since he discovered the toilet paper as a young pup!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep the lids down in the bathrooms so my dogs have never had a chance to try it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch and Snobear*

Smooch and Snobear both drink from the toilet at times, but for the most part they use their water dishes in the kitchen!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel has tried it a couple of times when he was younger but seems to have forgotten about it now. Willow has never tried.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I do believe Gracie might if she ever got the chance. We keep the door closed, but of course she has to play tag along every where we go, so our bathroom visits are always supervised:doh:. I catch her every so often checking out the bowl, and since I do enjoy the occasional dog kiss, she gets a NOOOOO!!!! anytime she get's that adventurous look on her face.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Neither Honey or Jade have ever tried to drink from the toilet don't think Honey could reach, and Jade would likely get her head stuck
They both drink out of the fish pond.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Both mine love drinking out the fish pond.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

First of all I keep the toilet seat closed in all bathrooms. Once in a while company will leave the seat up and they don't bother with it. Our Frankie will wrap around the toilet during thunder storms and that's about it!


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I always keep the lids down...dont even give him a chance! YUCK!:yuck:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YUCK! :yuck: Mine have never really tried either. W have lots of water bowls...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

mine just like to watch the water flush. No idea why. Not at all interested in drinking it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Noey said:


> mine just like to watch the water flush. No idea why. Not at all interested in drinking it.


My cat loves to watch the toliet flush!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We've always kept the toilet lids down, kids, cats, dogs so no drinking out of the toilets here.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

My 2 have never tried it....thank goodness. yuck!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NO way. That is one of the few things I will shout at them for. Eating or even sniffing poop, getting in the litter box, and getting in the trash are the others. Luckily, I don't have any dogs that would eat poop, but A couple of mine would probably be toilet drinkers if I let them.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My golden Tessa, does drink out of the toliet, but not very often. SHe like's her water cold and won't drink out of her water bowl unless it is close to full, so we have to fill it a lot and to keep it cold we put ice cubes in it. And if there's not enough water for her liking she'll go to the toliet, but it;s always clean.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

They never have, so they likely never will. Regardless if our toilets are clean, drinking from their is inappropriate. They get fresh, filtered water from their own fountain.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger isn't even allowed in the bathroom (any bathroom) so it's not even an issue. I can't imagine letting him give me kisses or sleeping on my bed if he did that.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max has no interest in the toilet but Will Will acts like champagne comes from it!! I don't like her having it but she sneaks a drink whenever she can.


----------

